# Need Cross-Country Advice!



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello all! Hopefully I'll be around here a bit for the next year or so, but to get things started, I wanted to explain where I'm at.

My fiance and I are getting married in August, and our leading option for a honeymoon right now, the week of August 19th, is to get a bedroom on one of the Amtrak trains (from Chicago) and go to California, spend a couple days there, and then fly back.

Here is the predicament we are having.

Our end goal is to be in Los Angeles. We want to check out Disneyland and Universal Studios before we leave to come back on Sunday the 26th.

With that said...we were both thinking that the better scenery would be the Zephyr through Denver and Salt Lake, then transfer in Emeryville and head south to LA, but we wouldn't get there until around midnight Tuesday night or early Wednesday morning. Another option is to just go to San Francisco and spend a day or two there, then take a train to LA on a separate trip on Thursday for the weekend.

With the Southwest Chief, we would get straight to LA and be there Tuesday afternoon. So we could take what we perceive to be the "better" route and lose a day of activities, or take the "worse" route and gain a day of activities.

So my question to you guys is, for those who have taken both trains, do you have a preference on which route you prefer? Or how would you balance it out in terms of time and scenery?

My other question was going to be about the bedroom. I did some research and found some old posts in various spots saying that Bedroom "A" on the trains is the only one with a solid wall, and the other bedrooms all have flimsy partitions that can be pulled out to create suites. I wanted to see if things were still this way because we would obviously prefer the privacy. It is our honeymoon, after all!




haha!

Any help, particularly with thoughts about each route, would be very welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

Great idea, several of our members have Honeymooned on LD Trains.

To most of us there's no contest, taking the California Zephyr to the Bay area, spending a couple of days in San Francisco,(Emeryville/ Ambus across the Bay Bridge included in your Rail ticket) then riding the Coast Starlight to LA is the way to roll!

Bedroom A is a little smaller due to its location. Honestly most of us prefer Bedroom E which is located in tge Middle of the Car ( better ride)next to the Stairs,and only has one wall next to bedroom D, with the other being solid in front of the Stairs.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 28, 2017)

Agreed!!!


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Great idea, several of our members have Honeymooned on LD Trains.
> 
> To most of us there's no contest, taking the California Zephyr to the Bay area, spending a couple of days in San Francisco,(Emeryville/ Ambus across the Bay Bridge included in your Rail ticket) then riding the Coast Starlight to LA is the way to roll!
> 
> Bedroom A is a little smaller due to its location. Honestly most of us prefer Bedroom E which is located in tge Middle of the Car ( better ride)next to the Stairs,and only has one wall next to bedroom D, with the other being solid in front of the Stairs.


Thanks for the info! We've both driven basically the same route the Zephyr takes, but when I drove that route I noticed what I assume to be an Amtrak track running next to me in some spectacular spots. One spot in particular where the road was on one side of a valley in the Rockies, then a river, and then above the river on the side of the mountain, basically, was a train track. I'm hoping that rail is part of the route! Haha

I just figured the Zephyr is going to give us better views overall.

I was worried on the bedroom thing because I'm a snorer and I saw multiple people report that the partitions don't muffle much more than a casual conversation, and the last thing I want to do is be "that guy" on the trip, haha!

Do you have to check large bags? Or is there an option to take them to the room with you? In an effort to only need one piece of luggage for each of us on the trip, I was going to throw all my diabetic supplies in to a large piece of luggage, and we were thinking of just putting our bags on the upper berth and we both sleep in the lower berth. Does that seem feasible? Or do they make you check bags of a certain size?

Edit: Oh! I was also going to ask how long any stops are? From what I've researched, it sounds like stops are usually 5-10 minutes, and maybe closer to 20 in bigger cities like Denver or SLC? Does that sound right?


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2017)

KleShreen said:


> Thanks for the info! We've both driven basically the same route the Zephyr takes, but when I drove that route I noticed what I assume to be an Amtrak track running next to me in some spectacular spots. One spot in particular where the road was on one side of a valley in the Rockies, then a river, and then above the river on the side of the mountain, basically, was a train track. I'm hoping that rail is part of the route!


That is probably Glenwood Canyon. http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/62808-sights-on-the-cz-route/?hl=%2Bglenwood+%2Bcanyon



KleShreen said:


> I just figured the Zephyr is going to give us better views overall.


That about sums up the CZ route - Climb the Front Range out of Denver, go over the Rockies, run next to the Colorado River for about 250 miles, the next day cross the Sierra Nevada mountains at Donner Pass. The CZ route veers away from I-70 between Denver to just before Glenwood Canyon starts at Dotsero, CO.



KleShreen said:


> I was worried on the bedroom thing because I'm a snorer and I saw multiple people report that the partitions don't muffle much more than a casual conversation, and the last thing I want to do is be "that guy" on the trip, haha!
> 
> Do you have to check large bags? Or is there an option to take them to the room with you? In an effort to only need one piece of luggage for each of us on the trip, I was going to throw all my diabetic supplies in to a large piece of luggage, and we were thinking of just putting our bags on the upper berth and we both sleep in the lower berth. Does that seem feasible? Or do they make you check bags of a certain size?


All the sleeper berth walls are pretty thin and won't muffle sounds louder than casual conversation.

Amtrak has carry-on bag size limits. https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/carry-on-baggage.html


----------



## Maglev (Dec 28, 2017)

In my experience, the lower berth is okay for an occasional "visit," but it is very difficult for two people to actually sleep on the lower berth. It's about as wide as a twin bed. I think one of you will want to sleep in the upper berth. One expensive option is to reserve two bedrooms and slide the door between them open--that way you each get a wide lower berth.

There is not much space in the room for luggage, but there is a luggage rack downstairs. I take what I need to the room in a small bag, and go downstairs occasionally to retrieve or return what I need to my luggage. From my experience, Amtrak does not enforce size limits (within reason) for sleeper passengers.

The _Zephyr _does indeed go along that stretch you saw with a highway on one side of a canyon and the tracks on the other side.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 28, 2017)

It's your decision, but if I only had one week for a honeymoon AND had activities planned for LA, I'd take the _Southwest Chief_ and have fun with my bride on the extra day. I'd definitely do the _CZ_ soon, but I'd probably save it for the first anniversary.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

KmH said:


> KleShreen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info! We've both driven basically the same route the Zephyr takes, but when I drove that route I noticed what I assume to be an Amtrak track running next to me in some spectacular spots. One spot in particular where the road was on one side of a valley in the Rockies, then a river, and then above the river on the side of the mountain, basically, was a train track. I'm hoping that rail is part of the route!
> ...


That's exactly the stretch! Glad to know it is on this route. Thank you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

Good advice from Maglev and KmH.

For the trip from Oakland/Jack London to LA, I suggest yall ride the Ferry from the Ferry Terminal in SF to Jack London Square, then book a Roomette for the "Day trip" to LAX on the Starlight.

It's cheaper than a Bedroom, you still get Lunch and Dinner included, which should be in the Pacific Parlor Car!, and you can leave your bags in the downstairs luggage rack.

Having dinner in the Parlor Car while the Sun sets into the Pacific is memory book stuff!


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Great idea, several of our members have Honeymooned on LD Trains.
> 
> To most of us there's no contest, taking the California Zephyr to the Bay area, spending a couple of days in San Francisco,(Emeryville/ Ambus across the Bay Bridge included in your Rail ticket) then riding the Coast Starlight to LA is the way to roll!
> 
> Bedroom A is a little smaller due to its location. Honestly most of us prefer Bedroom E which is located in tge Middle of the Car ( better ride)next to the Stairs,and only has one wall next to bedroom D, with the other being solid in front of the Stairs.


Where do you lose space in bedroom A? Maybe I'm just overly worried about this partition thing. Haha


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

Since Bedroom A is at the end of the Car next to the Door, the corner is cutoff where the hall turns to use the Door.

Also the combo Bathroom/Shower (lots of use prefer to use the much larger Shower downstairs) inside the Room has the door facing the room door (opposite of the other Bedrooms) and is harder to enter/exit when the Beds are in night configuration.

The ride is bouncer too since A is over the trucks.

Bedroom E is the one you want!


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 28, 2017)

The last room has to accommodate the turn in the passage for the end door, so the toilet cubicle is repositioned and some of the room area is scooped out. If you are a "person of size" you may find access challenging.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Good advice from Maglev and KmH.
> 
> For the trip from Oakland/Jack London to LA, I suggest yall ride the Ferry from the Ferry Terminal in SF to Jack London Square, then book a Roomette for the "Day trip" to LAX on the Starlight.
> 
> ...


This is good advice! So from what I could gather, the trip then would be...Chicago to San Francisco, arriving Tuesday evening, ride the Ferry to Oakland that night and stay there, then get on the Starlight Wednesday morning and get to LA Wednesday night around 9 PM. That's not bad, I suppose.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 28, 2017)

I would not call the partition between bedrooms flimsy. Yes it can be opened by the sleeping car attendant (SCA) using a key, but I myself have never heard any excessive noises from the other bedroom.

The California Zypher follows basically I-70 between just west of Denver to Grand Junction, CO and then basically I-80 from Salt Lake City into California,

You can check baggage if you wish, but be aware that you will NOT have access to it until your final destination! You can also place your bags in the luggage rack on the lower level of the car, where you CAN access it during the trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

Slight correction: You will ride the Zephyr to Emeryville( North Oakland), then the Ambus across the Bay Bridge to SF.( included in your Rail Fare if you book it this way)

Returning, you'll take the Ferry to Oakland Jack London from the Ferry Building in SF ( the Amtrak Station is on Jack London Square with Street Running for the Trains) to catch the Starlight for LA.


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 28, 2017)

For those who have traveled CZ or the Starlight, how accurate do the times tend to be? I saw some horror stories of being 5-6 hours behind schedule, particularly if the route has to be changed. If there is a halfway decent chance that the CZ might be more than a couple hours behind schedule, or the starlight, then I'll hold off on getting hotel rooms or making plans until we actually get to the destinations. I wouldn't want to plan something in SF for the evening when I'm supposed to arrive at 5 PM, only to find out we're not going to be getting there until 11 PM.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

It's luck of the draw! Most days the Zephyr is a little Late into Emeryville(1-2 Hours), but Extremely Late is rare.

I wouldn't book anything with a tight time window for the arrival evening,or non-fefundable activities, but the Ambus is guaranteed and your Hotel will hold your room if you're booked.

San Francisco is a major tourist town and tends to still be bustling @ Night even if its Cold and Foggy!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 28, 2017)

KleShreen said:


> For those who have traveled CZ or the Starlight, how accurate do the times tend to be? I saw some horror stories of being 5-6 hours behind schedule, particularly if the route has to be changed. If there is a halfway decent chance that the CZ might be more than a couple hours behind schedule, or the starlight, then I'll hold off on getting hotel rooms or making plans until we actually get to the destinations. I wouldn't want to plan something in SF for the evening when I'm supposed to arrive at 5 PM, only to find out we're not going to be getting there until 11 PM.


This site will provide on time performance info. https://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/history.php


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 28, 2017)

KleShreen said:


> For those who have traveled CZ or the Starlight, how accurate do the times tend to be? I saw some horror stories of being 5-6 hours behind schedule, particularly if the route has to be changed. If there is a halfway decent chance that the CZ might be more than a couple hours behind schedule, or the starlight, then I'll hold off on getting hotel rooms or making plans until we actually get to the destinations. I wouldn't want to plan something in SF for the evening when I'm supposed to arrive at 5 PM, only to find out we're not going to be getting there until 11 PM.


I've personally had excellent luck with Amtrak schedule keeping. None of my trains has ever been more than a couple hours late at the worst. That being said, there are lots of of true stories by other passengers who weren't so lucky. I'd personally avoid booking anything important or expensive within several hours of an Amtrak arrival. Once a train is delayed more than an hour or two it will continue missing its assigned window and keep falling further and further behind.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 28, 2017)

I prefer and travel the CZ couple times every year. Glenwood Canyon is the area where I-70 is on one side of the Colorado River and the train tracks on the other side. But, for me, Gore Canyon is the spectacular scenic ride with the train traveling high above the river below going through several short tunnels as it winds around along side and high above the river..

Regarding privacy and solid walls. The train is not the place to be with noisy honeymoon activities yet all the bedrooms and roomettes do provide adequate privacy. The train while "moving" generates enough train style white noise that I've only noticed loud talking. I have never heard anyone snoring from another room. Actually, the roomettes are quieter and you hear less noise from adjacent roomettes than you hear in the bedrooms. I have been a life long snorer and never had anyone complain on Amtrak. Since I am a senior adult now(76), I've learned to sleep on my sides and have received few complaints and some have stated I have decreased my snoring considerably.

If you simply want to stay overnight in Emeryville and catch the next morning's Coast Starlight, I recommend the Hyatt House Hotel just across the tracks from the Emeryville station. There is a crossover over the tracks with elevators at each end. I simply walk with my luggage over the cross over and am in the parking lots for the hotel. So very convenient to go to and from the station. This area of Emeryville is a great area for walking to shopping and scenery along the Bay. I have ridden Emeryville to Los Angeles on the Coast Starlight several times in a roomette and only once has my train been delayed at that was due to a bridge between Vancouver WA and Portland OR being stuck in the up or open position holding up all rail traffic several hours. If you are honeymooners, I suggest you get off the Coast Starlight in Santa Barbara to spend the night or more and then take the Pacific Surfliner in the day time to LA or Anaheim, etc.

Anyway, congratulations and happy honeymoon.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2017)

Once the CZ gets on the west side of the Continental Divide the population density starts dropping off.

Gore Canyon starts about 2.5 miles past Kremmling, and for the next 60 or so rail miles the CZ route goes through a part of the Western Slope that has very few roads and very little population. That's when the CZ rejoins I-70 at Dotsero.


----------



## KleShreen (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

I think we're going to go in to Emeryville Tuesday evening in a bedroom, take the bus to SF and stay there Tuesday night, take the Ferry back across to Jack London on Wednesday night and stay the night there (since it looks like the Ferry only runs in the early evening?), get on the Starlight there Thursday morning in a roomette, head to Union Station in LA for Thursday night and spend Friday and Saturday in LA before flying out Sunday. =)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice plan, y'all will Love it!

FYI:

You can also ride an Ambus from SF to Oakland Amtrak since you have Rail to LAX or:

There is a 900am Ferry from SF to Oakland,arrives @ 915am with a Stop in Alameda.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey do any of you know if there is free baggage storage in Chicago if you have a ticket for a bedroom? I thought I saw that somewhere but I can't find it now. We'd have about a 5-hour layover in Chicago and we wanted to go exploring during that time, and I thought we'd be able to put our bags in to storage for free.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> Hey do any of you know if there is free baggage storage in Chicago if you have a ticket for a bedroom? I thought I saw that somewhere but I can't find it now. We'd have about a 5-hour layover in Chicago and we wanted to go exploring during that time, and I thought we'd be able to put our bags in to storage for free.


Yes, in the Metropolitan Lounge.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2018)

Since you have a room, you can use the Metropolitan Lounge and store your luggage there free of charge.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jan 2, 2018)

I totally agree with Bob Dylan: The *California Zephyr* has stunning views and when I rode this train back in May 2012 I was in Bedroom E which was excellent.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 3, 2018)

Has anyone used the Amtrak Vacations thing to put together their trips? I called them today and they quoted me the rail portions of the trip as well as some hotel stays and it seemed way more expensive than what you can get just doing it on your own. Maybe the "packages" just aren't as big of discounts as it seems like they should be. Haha.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 3, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> Has anyone used the Amtrak Vacations thing to put together their trips? I called them today and they quoted me the rail portions of the trip as well as some hotel stays and it seemed way more expensive than what you can get just doing it on your own. Maybe the "packages" just aren't as big of discounts as it seems like they should be. Haha.


Over the years, I've looked into them &,like yourself, I think I'll do it myself!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 3, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> Has anyone used the Amtrak Vacations thing to put together their trips? I called them today and they quoted me the rail portions of the trip as well as some hotel stays and it seemed way more expensive than what you can get just doing it on your own. Maybe the "packages" just aren't as big of discounts as it seems like they should be. Haha.


So far as I can tell there's no "discount" at all. You're paying a premium to cover the cost of having a travel agent book it for you.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2018)

That is how I look at it also.

If you (and your spouse say) both work 12 hours a day, and then you have to go home and take care of the kids, it may be worth it to pay someone else to do the grunt work. But if you know how to find the lowest fares, the lowest hotels (or want to stay with a specific brand), etc... and you want to do it yourself and have the time, you probably will find it less.

I myself would rather do it myself.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2018)

I seem to remember someone saying Amtrak Vacations isn't actually Amtrak.

From the Amtrak Vacations web site:



> Amtrak Vacations is operated by Yankee Leisure Group, Inc.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 6, 2018)

Welp! We ordered our tickets! And we got bedroom E, so I didn't even have to ask!


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 9, 2018)

What is security like compared to airports? Like our first train on our trip leaves at 6 A.M. from a small station near us. I know the website says to arrive at least a half hour prior to departure time, but that seems like it is cutting it pretty close. Is there going to be like a security line or scanners or anything?


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 9, 2018)

If you see any kind of a security screening at all, don't bother buying a lottery ticket for the next full year. You're that unlucky!

If you're not checking baggage (when you have to have the baggage IN THE AGENT'S HAND 45 minutes prior to departure), you just have to be on the platform before the train is...particularly at the small stations. And while a train may arrive early, it will never leave before posted departure time (exception: stations coded "D" [discharge only] or "L" [limited stop] in the timetable). Even at a flag stop, which the train may bypass if no passengers are scheduled to board or detrain, the engineer is supposed to slow down enough to check the platform and stop if a last-minute passenger is waiting...and to not leave the station until posted boarding time. (Key word: supposed!)

Thirty minutes is generous. If there's a coffee shop or similar within sight of the station, I'd willingly cut it to fifteen.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 9, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> If you see any kind of a security screening at all, don't bother buying a lottery ticket for the next full year. You're that unlucky!
> 
> If you're not checking baggage (when you have to have the baggage IN THE AGENT'S HAND 45 minutes prior to departure), you just have to be on the platform before the train is...particularly at the small stations. And while a train may arrive early, it will never leave before posted departure time (exception: stations coded "D" [discharge only] or "L" [limited stop] in the timetable). Even at a flag stop, which the train may bypass if no passengers are scheduled to board or detrain, the engineer is supposed to slow down enough to check the platform and stop if a last-minute passenger is waiting...and to not leave the station until posted boarding time. (Key word: supposed!)
> 
> Thirty minutes is generous. If there's a coffee shop or similar within sight of the station, I'd willingly cut it to fifteen.


Thanks! We'll just stick to the half hour then. So it is pretty much carte blanche for what you can bring on the train? That's a little unsettling. Haha. Well, at least I don't have to explain a box of diabetic needles to anyone. We're just going to be utilizing one carry-on and one personal size bag each since we don't want to pay for anything extra on the airplane on the way back. Amtrak allowing TWO carry-ons (which are the size of most airplane checked bags) and TWO personal bags PER PERSON is ridiculous!


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 9, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> Amtrak allowing TWO carry-ons (which are the size of most airplane checked bags) and TWO personal bags PER PERSON is ridiculous!


 Ridiculous? I think it's great!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 9, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > If you see any kind of a security screening at all, don't bother buying a lottery ticket for the next full year. You're that unlucky!
> ...


No problem with diabetic needles. I've been doing a nightly injection for two years now and absolutely no problem bringing my insulin pens and needles aboard. One word of caution if you are traveling LD overnight -- Don't do the injection while the train is in motion. I did it once and needle bounce in and out. After that I plan my injection when I know the train is stopping for a station stop or better yet a fresh air break stop.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> So it is pretty much carte blanche for what you can bring on the train?


No.https://assistive.amtrak.com/h5/assistive/r/www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/baggage-prohibited-items.html


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 9, 2018)

KmH said:


> KleShreen said:
> 
> 
> > So it is pretty much carte blanche for what you can bring on the train?
> ...


Very true. While there is seldom formal screening (although spot checks are occasionally conducted; hence my comment about being 'unlucky'), if it comes to the attention of the train crew that you have one or more of these prohibited items with you then you could be in Big Trouble.


----------



## timjimbob (Jan 13, 2018)

Was told bedroom cars are oriented to face the scenic views, such as the ride from la to sf. The roomettes are numbered with even numbers the same side as bedrooms. So, the the best views from roomettes are the even numbers.

Bedroom A is a foot smaller then b,c,d,e between chair and bathroom wall. No space at all. I got stuck with A room last trip only to find that we were in the last car. What a spectacular view...we had the rear window all to our selves and could see miles down the track.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2018)

They could face the scenic side in only one direction. Not both directions [emoji6] So the question becomes in which direction of travel do they face the scenic side.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Manny T (Jan 14, 2018)

I feel fortunate that most don't like Bedroom A. I always book Bedroom A, although it's for solo travel, so the slight space reduction is not an issue.

Also, I don't use the "torture" chair for anything except storage.

I was led to Bedroom A by the very concerns that the OP expressed. I always found the sliding doors between the other bedrooms flimsy, they rattled as we rolled, and conversations and telephone calls were clearly audible to me.

I once had to politely knock on the door of the adjoining bedroom and tell the person I could hear all of her phone calls; could she please keep it down.

Then there was the group of frat boys who rented a Bedroom to drink and play cards on the LSL from NYC to Buffalo. Noisy.

Still, of the four other bedrooms, E is the best because as others said you are adjoining only one other room and not two, and it's over the center of the car.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2018)

timjimbob said:


> Was told bedroom cars are oriented to face the scenic views,


Plus their is usually scenic stuff on both sides on a long distance train ride.

Which is why I bounce around on the California Zephyr so much when i ride it.

On the Coast Starlight route the part of the route next to the ocean is probably the most scenic but as mentioned, the ocean is on the opposite side of the train when it's going in the opposite direction.

I've only ridden the CS from SAC overnight to EUG but about 1/2 of the really scenic stuff was on the right and about 1/2 was on the left.

On the California Zephyr westbound I've seen the consist put together with bedrooms on both sides - Car 0531 having the bedrooms & even numbered roomettes on the right side and car 0532 having the bedrooms/even numbered roomettes on the left side.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 14, 2018)

In other words, aligning the bedrooms on the scenic side is not a "practice" of Amtrak. Particularly, I have noticed that on the Zephyr the two or three sleepers are aligned differently most of the time but on some occasions they are all aligned the same. When the Superliner sleepers were introduced in late 1970's and 1980's, I would always reserved Bedroom D since it was the bedroom that the sofa faced forward toward the engines but some where along the way they stopped aligning all sleepers cars the same way and now do it randomly. Actually, now the Zephyr sleeping cars and aligned differently from day to day since there are at least seven sets of equipment serving this route. I now almost always have Roomette 3 on all different routes and the side of trains changes from trip to trip.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 14, 2018)

timjimbob said:


> Was told bedroom cars are oriented to face the scenic views, such as the ride from la to sf. The roomettes are numbered with even numbers the same side as bedrooms. So, the the best views from roomettes are the even numbers.
> 
> Bedroom A is a foot smaller then b,c,d,e between chair and bathroom wall. No space at all. I got stuck with A room last trip only to find that we were in the last car. What a spectacular view...we had the rear window all to our selves and could see miles down the track.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


No. Sleeping cars can be and are oriented to face either direction, so it is completely luck of the draw whether or not the bedrooms (or even numbered roomettes) are on the ocean side or not. Even within the same consist on the Starlight the various sleeping cars are often oriented differently.

You lucked out. LA's 8th Street Coach Yard, where the Starlight consist is made up, does not take the extra, time consuming step of wying or putting sleeping cars on a turntable to change their orientation when making up the Starlight.

This does not just apply to the Starlight, btw. Regular sleeping car orientation is random on all Superliner trains. The transdorm is another matter, those do have an orientation since the end with the door at the lower level must be forward to connect with the baggage car.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2018)

It's my understanding there are only 6 CZ train sets.

Chicago day 1 - Train set A departs.

Chicago day 2 - Train set B departs.

Chicago day 3 - Train set C departs. Train set A reaches Emeryville. Gets serviced/maintained/restocked to start return to CHI morning of Day 4 - arrive CHI day 6

Chicago day 4 - Train set D departs. Train set B reaches Emeryville. Gets serviced/maintained/restocked to start return to CHI morning of Day 5 - arrive CHI day 7

Chicago day 5 - Train set E departs. Train set C reaches Emeryville. Gets serviced/maintained/restocked to start return to CHI morning of Day 6 - arrive CHI day 8

Chicago day 6 - Train set F departs. Train set D reaches Emeryville. Gets serviced/maintained/restocked to start return to CHI morning of Day 6 - arrive CHI day 9.

*Rinse and repeat.*

Day 7 serviced/maintained/restocked overnight train set A again departs CHI for EMY. Start return to CHI morning of Day 10 - arrive CHI day 12.

If set A was significantly late returning to CHI it may be late departing for EMY the next day.

Day 8 train set B again departs CHI.

Day 9 train set C again departs CHI.

Yada, yada, yada.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 14, 2018)

Manny T said:


> I feel fortunate that most don't like Bedroom A. I always book Bedroom A, although it's for solo travel, so the slight space reduction is not an issue.
> 
> Also, I don't use the "torture" chair for anything except storage.
> 
> ...


I'm so torn on what to do. I'm thinking of seeing if I can switch from Bedroom E to Bedroom A. I think I would prefer the quietness and privacy over the extra 2 feet of space. I would regret it so much if I stay in Bedroom E and we end up with noisy neighbors.

Pros for Bedroom E: Near center of car, so smoother ride. Not by between-cars door. Bigger than Bedroom A.

Cons for Bedroom E: Shared wall with Bedroom D where it appears many noises can be heard, including conversation from neighbors and rattling of partition door. Allegedly louder in the mornings as people congregate near the coffee.

Pros for Bedroom A: Privacy, privacy, privacy. Privacy. Quieter. Privacy.

Cons for Bedroom A: Tight bathroom opening, no floor space next to chair, potentially some noise from between-cars door in the hall.

I think I might go with Bedroom A. Haha.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2018)

You can not always say that the bedrooms are always on the scenic side.

Using the CS as an example, in southern CA departing LAX, the scenic side is on the left, but in northern CA, it is on the right. So if you board in LAX, you maybe correct for 1/2 of the trip. But how about if you board in SAC and the bedrooms are facing left? Then you get the so called bad side.

I have been on many trains where 1 sleeper had the bedrooms on the left and the other sleeper had them on the right.


----------



## penguinflies (Jan 14, 2018)

Emeryville is nice, if staying in sf, i have exited at ric and take the BART into San Francisco vs ambus at emy. To each his own.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2018)

One can also disembarc in Oakland, walk or Lyft the 1/2 mile or so to the San Francisco Bay Ferry landing and get to SF that way.

That's what I plan to do in March.

Except in winter, the California Zephyr in the last sleeper car at the end of the train has always had Bedroom A at the tail end of the car, which is where the railfan window that looks out the back of the train is.

With the winter consist the CZ has coach cars at the end of the consist.

The South West Chief & Coast Starlight have coach cars at the end of the consist all the time.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 15, 2018)

KmH said:


> It's my understanding there are only 6 CZ train sets.
> 
> Chicago day 1 - Train set A departs.
> 
> ...


Very repetitive and I was worn out reading this by day. Best way for me to understand is to simply say CZ train set 1 or A that departs Chicago Monday arrives Wednesday in Emeryville, is serviced and depart Emeryville Thursday. That Train 1 arrives back in Chicago on Saturday, is serviced and departs Chicago on Sunday or Day 7. So a CZ equipment takes six days to make a complete round trip and begins the next RT departing on day 7. So, yes, there are six equipment sets required for the CZ, SWC, and EB all being two overnight trips.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 15, 2018)

Well. Guess I'm not changing. I called and they said I would need to pay an extra 730 dollars to go from bedroom E to bedroom A. Lol. What a joke.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> Well. Guess I'm not changing. I called and they said I would need to pay an extra 730 dollars to go from bedroom E to bedroom A. Lol. What a joke.


Call back and say you want to MODIFY your reservation. If the agent does not know how to do that without the price hike, as for a supervisor.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 15, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> KleShreen said:
> 
> 
> > Well. Guess I'm not changing. I called and they said I would need to pay an extra 730 dollars to go from bedroom E to bedroom A. Lol. What a joke.
> ...


Will do! I'm guessing the agent took the price for bedroom A and was adding it to the price for bedroom E, rather than taking E off. Would make no sense that bedroom E would cost 930 dollars in fare and that bedroom A would cost 1662 dollars.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > KleShreen said:
> ...


More likely that bedrooms went up in price since the time you originally booked.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2018)

You're already in the Best Superliner Bedroom,E, why would you want to change to an inferior Room,A??????


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 15, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> KleShreen said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


By nearly double, though?


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> You're already in the Best Superliner Bedroom,E, why would you want to change to an inferior Room,A??????





KleShreen said:


> Manny T said:
> 
> 
> > I feel fortunate that most don't like Bedroom A. I always book Bedroom A, although it's for solo travel, so the slight space reduction is not an issue.
> ...


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 15, 2018)

KleShreen said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > KleShreen said:
> ...


Yes, there is a huge price difference between low and high buckets. Bedrooms are not individually priced. Bedroom A is in the same inventory as Bedroom E.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 15, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> KleShreen said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Kind of too late to learn at this point, but can you explain low and high buckets? I keep seeing people mention buckets and pricing when I search stuff, but haven't really seen anything break down what it means exactly.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> You're already in the Best Superliner Bedroom,E, why would you want to change to an inferior Room,A??????


I definitely agree with Bob! Bedroom E is in the center of the car so a much quieter ride than over the trucks in Bedroom A.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 15, 2018)

It's not unusual at all for Bedroom or Roomette price to jump that much. A year ago I booked an EB Bedroom at low bucket price. After that one sale the EB Bedroom price jumped to the high bucket. I don't remember exact price but total low bucket I got(coach, accommodation, and senior discount) was around $500. The next bedroom price available was high bucket or over $1500. The specific bedroom or roomette does not determine the price. Instead the bucket price in effect is the price charged.

As to "modifying" the reservation, for me that has proven to be an almost impossible task. I've never been successful. Those who do succeed must have some very good debate skills convincing the customer service agent to get a "supervisor" to teach them how to do it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2018)

Amtrak pricing is dynamic and tied to demand. Also known as surge pricing, demand pricing.

The airlines, Uber, Lyft, and others also use dynamic pricing.

As there are fewer seats/sleepers available the price usually goes up.

For sleepers there seem to be 4 bucket levels of price.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 16, 2018)

KmH said:


> Amtrak pricing is dynamic and tied to demand. Also known as surge pricing, demand pricing.
> 
> The airlines, Uber, Lyft, and others also use dynamic pricing.
> 
> ...


So from what I'm gathering...it seems like I probably got the first bedroom on the train, and that triggered the price of the rest of the rooms to go up in price for anyone else who chooses one. So when I called the first time, they probably got that pricing because my reservation for the first bedroom was being taken in to account rather than realizing that my reservation would just move.

Anyway, I called again today and they changed me to bedroom A with no issues. I'm excited to trade a couple feet of space between the chair and bathroom for solid walls and no partition doors =)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 16, 2018)

You should be perfectly content in BR- A, I would be!!!


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2018)

Solid, but thin walls.

But only one wall between you and the one, nextdoor bedroom.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 16, 2018)

KmH said:


> Solid, but thin walls.
> 
> But only one wall between you and the one, nextdoor bedroom.


Just like the Best Bedroom,E!!


----------



## guest (Jan 18, 2018)

If I were honeymooning, I'd probably prefer bedroom A, too, although I've personally not had specific problems with the other bedrooms and there's not going to be a huge difference for most people. The walls are pretty thin in all of them, but at least A's are all solid. I'm getting old and I've never found the ends of the cars to be objectionably bumpy.

I don't recall whether you said either of you have traveled overnight trains before, but any of the bedrooms are going to look very small--because they are. If your bride is not familiar with them, she may be like "Huh?!" when you board. There are lots of youtube videos out there to preview. It will be a unique, memorable setting for sure. That said, I love traveling by Amtrak although the experience varies tremendously depending on a number of unpredictable factors. A laid back attitude is a must especially for such a special occasion as yours. Other than for scenery, begin with low expectations that everything will be exactly as it should be.

The Zephyr has a beautiful route especially west of Denver.

Congrats, best wishes for a blessed marriage, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 18, 2018)

guest said:


> If I were honeymooning, I'd probably prefer bedroom A, too, although I've personally not had specific problems with the other bedrooms and there's not going to be a huge difference for most people. The walls are pretty thin in all of them, but at least A's are all solid. I'm getting old and I've never found the ends of the cars to be objectionably bumpy.
> 
> I don't recall whether you said either of you have traveled overnight trains before, but any of the bedrooms are going to look very small--because they are. If your bride is not familiar with them, she may be like "Huh?!" when you board. There are lots of youtube videos out there to preview. It will be a unique, memorable setting for sure. That said, I love traveling by Amtrak although the experience varies tremendously depending on a number of unpredictable factors. A laid back attitude is a must especially for such a special occasion as yours. Other than for scenery, begin with low expectations that everything will be exactly as it should be.
> 
> ...


I have only ever been on a train once - between Toronto and Quebec City back in middle school. No overnights! We did a lot of research before booking this, so I'm hoping we'll be ready! =)


----------



## KleShreen (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey all - Finally got around to measuring the size of my luggage bag. I know the Amtrak dimensions say 28 x 22 x 14. Mine is 30 x 20 x 10, and the 30 is with wheels. 28 not counting the wheels. So total size wise, mine is smaller than the maximum. Do you think it would be ok?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 23, 2018)

You are fine. No one on Amtrak will give it a second glance.


----------

